# What's wrong with Lion?



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

So, I'm having a sort of identity crisis. Even since I started college, I've changed as a person. Or rather, I'm seeing parts of myself that I didn't realize were there. When I read the INTP descriptions, I don't connect with them in the same way I used to. There are some things that fit, but the overall picture just leaves me cold. A part of me rebels against the idea of being anything other than INTP, but I'm willing to let it go for the sake of accuracy. (Which is a very INTP thing of me to say, gah)

Some specific issues are:
- I go stir-crazy if I'm alone for too long. I find myself spending unecessary amounts of time with other people just to have the interaction. Right now, I've been alone for all of 2 hours, and I'm just itching to call up my friends. I'd much rather be in the presence of my friends, even in complete silence, than be alone.
- I'm really not all that bad at handling my emotions. INTPs are supposed to be horrible at it, but I've found that with a little help, I can make sense of things. I don't know whether to chalk this up to maturity or just not trying hard enough in the past.
- My nurturing and affectionate side is starting to show itself. I go out of my way to help people and put them at ease. I use terms of endearment reflexively, I show physical affection, and I genuinely care about others' wellbeing. This is completely different from what I've done in the past.
- I'm not as guarded as I used to be. It's easier for me to open up and share my feelings and thoughts. I'm forming deeper connections now than I have ever formed in my life.

So I guess my question is have I mistyped myself, grown up, or am I just at a weird place right now?


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably a warp of all three?
The biggest factor being environment, going to college for the most part is one of those supposed experiences that are catalyst of change in ppl's lives.
Also, another thing to consider is under what circumstances you were under when you took MBTI. Did you take it at time in your life when you were feeling stressed and/or frustrated/bored with you life? People usually turn to self-assesment when they are in these positions and become all existential because they either want to add some value or meaning to their lives and/or want to find out who they are so they can find a way to remedy their current stressful situations. Because of this they either usually misinterpret the questions and/or answer them in such a way that is contradictory to their natural personality b/c of the meaningless/aggravated scenario they are in which causes their attiudes and behaviours to go out of synch with each other.
Food for thought.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

You're growing/evolving I think.  Or that's how I try to look at change and periods of disintegration. It's a good thing.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

To add to Harley's post:

I'm assuming you've only been attending college for 1-2 months now, which is a relatively short time to adjust. Have you considered allowing time to pass before really assessing your MBTI type?

Considering the fact that this lifestyle is new, uncharted territory... you might just step back into your INTP shoes in a month or so. Or you might just discover you're not an INTP, after all. Either way, it seems like you're having a great time.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok, so I just retook the mbti test that's in my profile and got these results:

I- 58%
N- 79%
T- 68%
P- 74%

I tried to be as true to this moment in my life as possible as opposed to what I would have said in the past. It appears I have become more balanced, then?



> Also, another thing to consider is under what circumstances you were under when you took MBTI. Did you take it at time in your life when you were feeling stressed and/or frustrated/bored with you life?


I've been taking and retaking MBTI for about 3 years now, and 9 times out of 10 I come up with INTP. However, my introspective states often do coincide with my depression. It probably did affect the way I responded to questions, though it does not appear to have counted for much.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

The caring and affectionate thing is prolly your Fe. Yes I'd say it is prolly maturity. Do you feel more balanced? Do you miss being more Ti ish?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

Try this test: Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes

I recently questioned every letter of my type but this test explained to me what I already thought might be the truth. You probably _are_ an INTP, you are just probably strong in your shadow types as well.


Liontiger said:


> - I'm really not all that bad at handling my emotions. INTPs are supposed to be horrible at it,


Is this true? I thought it was the opposite? I thought INTP's were supposed to be great at handling their emotions in comparison to most(if not all) other types? Well if I was wrong that would explain why I feel so different from most INTP's on this board.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I thought INTP's were supposed to be great at handling their emotions in comparison to most(if not all) other types?


If they have a good grasp of their Fe and are just in general very mature, then yes INTP's can handle emotions with grace. They just won't be prone to displaying it.

If they only utilize their dominant Ti and maybe Ne, they'll just be pompous arrogant jackasses, who dismiss everything that does not fit into their Ti processing system.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Big Cat*



Liontiger said:


> So, I'm having a sort of identity crisis. Even since I started college, I've changed as a person. Or rather, I'm seeing parts of myself that I didn't realize were there. When I read the INTP descriptions, I don't connect with them in the same way I used to. There are some things that fit, but the overall picture just leaves me cold. A part of me rebels against the idea of being anything other than INTP, but I'm willing to let it go for the sake of accuracy. (Which is a very INTP thing of me to say, gah)
> 
> Some specific issues are:
> - I go stir-crazy if I'm alone for too long. I find myself spending unecessary amounts of time with other people just to have the interaction. Right now, I've been alone for all of 2 hours, and I'm just itching to call up my friends. I'd much rather be in the presence of my friends, even in complete silence, than be alone.
> ...



Your Lion-Tiger name would strongly indicate ESTP.

Other people would cause an INTP to go stir-crazy. Rather they would go stir-mad. I have got it right now. I can't get away from her/them!

You might be an INTP coming out of his shell = ENTP. I am an INTP trying to go back into my shell (XNTP or ZNTP), because it is too distressing outside.

I am a positive person, but I cannot handle negative people, which really means a different set of morals, ideals, beliefs from the immigrants from London. I am sick to death of them.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> Try this test: Understanding the Eight Jungian Cognitive Processes / Eight Functions Attitudes
> 
> I recently questioned every letter of my type but this test explained to me what I already thought might be the truth. You probably _are_ an INTP, you are just probably strong in your shadow types as well.


Results:
Ti - 35.4
Fe - 34.1
Ne - 32.3
Ni - 30.9
Fi - 29
Te - 27.9
Si - 26.1
Se - 24.1

Whoa  My Fe has never been that high. It usually floats down around 4th or 5th. And my Fi is usually last. It seems odd to have my inferior function be stronger than my auxilliary, at least according to this test. Of course, there's a margin of error to consider when takng these quizzes.



> The caring and affectionate thing is prolly your Fe. Yes I'd say it is prolly maturity. Do you feel more balanced? Do you miss being more Ti ish?


I do miss being more Ti-ish only because it's more familiar to me. This whole Fe thing has come as a surprise to me. A pleasant surprise, but a surprise nonetheless.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> Results:
> Ti - 35.4
> Fe - 34.1
> Ne - 32.3
> ...


Well good. Happy to hear it.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

you´re an obvious extrovert, if what you say in the beginning is true (prob ENTP, many t girls think they are f). it´s quite an easy thing to decide if you are introvert or extrovert, but many extroverts somehow think they are introvert. i mean, i have had two friends take the tests and they both came out intp, which is completely retarded as they are ESTJ and ENFP. in truth you shouldn´t base your type on tests, but by understanding the theory. both also thought they were intp after reading the descriptions. i think it has to do with that people find the descriptions of intp to be immediately alluring; like who doesn´t want to beintelligent and somewhat ingenious and at the same time very adaptable and easy going? after a while of course they realised that intps aren´t that cool, and they now fully agree with my initial typing of them. it´s kind of annoying when i know i´m right, and they lack the ability to understand what i´m saying as they have no knowledge on myers briggs and base all their knowledge on internet tests.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ventricity said:


> you´re an obvious extrovert, if what you say in the beginning is true. it´s quite an easy thing to decide if you are introvert or extrovert, but many extroverts somehow think they are introvert. i mean, i have had two friends take the tests and they both came out intp, which is completely retarded as they are ESTJ and ENFP. in truth you shouldn´t base your type on tests, but by understanding the theory. both also thought they were intp after reading the descriptions. i think it has to do with that people find the descriptions of intp to be immediately alluring; like who doesn´t want to beintelligent and somewhat ingenious and at the same time very adaptable and easy going? after a while of course they realised that intps aren´t that cool, and they now fully agree with my initial typing of them. it´s kind of annoying when i know i´m right, and they lack the ability to understand what i´m saying as they have no knowledge on myers briggs and base all their knowledge on internet tests.


I understand what you're saying, but I still believe I'm an INTP. At the most basic level, the description still fits me. It's when the descriptions become more in-depth that it stops fitting, which I believe is because there is a lot of extrapolating when it comes to MBTI theory. As for the extroversion, if I had lived my whole life not wanting to be alone, I would agree that I am an extrovert. But this is a fairly recent development, and I believe Femme was right in saying I need time to return to my INTP roots.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Ventricity said:


> you´re an obvious extrovert, if what you say in the beginning is true. it´s quite an easy thing to decide if you are introvert or extrovert, but many extroverts somehow think they are introvert. i mean, i have had two friends take the tests and they both came out intp, which is completely retarded as they are ESTJ and ENFP. in truth you shouldn´t base your type on tests, but by understanding the theory. both also thought they were intp after reading the descriptions. i think it has to do with that people find the descriptions of intp to be immediately alluring; like who doesn´t want to beintelligent and somewhat ingenious and at the same time very adaptable and easy going? after a while of course they realised that intps aren´t that cool, and they now fully agree with my initial typing of them. it´s kind of annoying when i know i´m right, and they lack the ability to understand what i´m saying as they have no knowledge on myers briggs and base all their knowledge on internet tests.


True dat. Test for the most part are bs, and most of the questions are phrased so poorly if people actually stopped and read word for word what they were asking, and understood the dictionary definition of the key words in the questions, they would realize how little weight they carry in determining personality. Determining personality and who you are, is much more complicated then taking a few test, here and there over a strech of time.
As for lion being INTP or not, only she can determine that.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

Liontiger said:


> I understand what you're saying, but I still believe I'm an INTP. At the most basic level, the description still fits me. It's when the descriptions become more in-depth that it stops fitting, which I believe is because there is a lot of extrapolating when it comes to MBTI theory. As for the extroversion, if I had lived my whole life not wanting to be alone, I would agree that I am an extrovert. But this is a fairly recent development, and I believe Femme was right in saying I need time to return to my INTP roots.


first, what do you mean by in-depth? i agree that some of the profiles don´t fit everything exactly, that is clearly impossible. and it´s also a lot up to the one reading to interpret, as many things can be ínterpreted wrongly by some and thus come to the conclusion that it doesnt fit (when it actually does).
i´m not saying you actually are extrovert, but all people need time alone to recollect themselves and form an identity to themselves. entps and enfps are probably the most introverted extroverts in that sense, being all over the place using Ne in a social environment constantly. (as oppsed to intps using Ne mostly for themselves lol)


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

A new description I found yesterday:

INTP | Prelude Consulting

"Feeling tends to be all or nothing for the INTP. When it is present, the INTP's concern for others can be intense, although often a little naive. In a crisis, the Feeling judgement will usually be over-ruled by Thinking, in an attempt to avoid potentially poor and self-damaging decision making. In the absence of a clear principle, however, INTPs can defer judgement and allow decisions about relationships to be left hanging. Strong emotional impulses, which ‘do not compute, can cause problems for the INTP."

Any of these problems arising?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

You know I actually experience sort of the same thing. Sometimes in life.....well....it requires me to be an estj rather than an infp. Sometimes I get so used to the estj self that I almost forget how to function normally in infp mode. Also.....your problem with climax may tie into this. When I am stuck in my inferior function I have a hard time climaxing because ....well....I'm not relaxed. In estj mode I feel ......like I have little energy. You sound like you are becoming quite familiar with your esfj side but....this comes with a cost. Sure you may score highly in these levels on the test....but that doesn't mean that your functions are ...running smoothly. I don't really know how to put it in clear terms. You have your normal order of functions Ti Ne Si Fe....and if you follow them in this order you should experience things quite smoothly.....but if you pick and choose which functions are more important....like.....I want to use Fe more ....because Ti gets annoying sometimes.....then you will experience confusion ......I'll elaborate later....I'm about to start class.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

Ventricity, I realize I was being rather defensive. Or if you didn't notice, I'm telling you that I was :laughing: I guess I just meant that chunks of the lengthier INTP profiles weren't clicking with me anymore. Also, in terms of introversion and extroversion, I will have to do more research into that.

I'm sort of stubburnly stuck in the mindset that I have to be an INTP because if I'm not, it would mean that I was wrong. It's just hard to think that all the 'progress' I've made in figuring out who I am has been in the wrong direction. While I was introducing my new friends to MBTI, I read the INTP profile to them. Within the first few lines, one of my friends said, "That doesn't sound like you at all." My response to that was basically, "You don't know me well enough yet." She didn't seem convinced.

Trying to detach myself from that as much as possible, the ENTP profile looks like a possibility. The main functions that I rely on are there, just in a different order. Actually, the whole ENTP thing is starting to grow on me. I'm still reserving judgement, though.



> "Feeling tends to be all or nothing for the INTP. When it is present, the INTP's concern for others can be intense, although often a little naive. In a crisis, the Feeling judgement will usually be over-ruled by Thinking, in an attempt to avoid potentially poor and self-damaging decision making. In the absence of a clear principle, however, INTPs can defer judgement and allow decisions about relationships to be left hanging. Strong emotional impulses, which ‘do not compute, can cause problems for the INTP."
> 
> Any of these problems arising?


It's true that feelings tend to be all or nothing for me, but my feelings don't seem to be overwhelming. They're intense, but I'm sort of getting used to them being there. My Ti doesn't seem to be scrambling to suppress them either. It's analyzing them from a safe distance. Hmmm.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Ventricity said:


> you´re an obvious extrovert, if what you say in the beginning is true (prob ENTP, many t girls think they are f). it´s quite an easy thing to decide if you are introvert or extrovert, but many extroverts somehow think they are introvert. i mean, i have had two friends take the tests and they both came out intp, which is completely retarded as they are ESTJ and ENFP. in truth you shouldn´t base your type on tests, but by understanding the theory. both also thought they were intp after reading the descriptions. i think it has to do with that people find the descriptions of intp to be immediately alluring; like who doesn´t want to beintelligent and somewhat ingenious and at the same time very adaptable and easy going? after a while of course they realised that intps aren´t that cool, and they now fully agree with my initial typing of them. it´s kind of annoying when i know i´m right, and they lack the ability to understand what i´m saying as they have no knowledge on myers briggs and base all their knowledge on internet tests.


I completely disagree on the "obvious" extrovert. Everyone uses both their extroverted and introverted functions. If you were completely introverted then you wouldn't know what was going around you. To say something like that is "obvious" is ridiculous. Introverts and extroverts act like both all the time. What comes into play is WHAT is introverted and WHAT is extroverted and their relationships with each other. Liontiger reminds me a lot of my girlfriend intp....who extroverts quite a bit....doesn't mean she's an extrovert....it means she uses Fe and Ne a lot to....I'm tired.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking it's hard to tell if you are maturing or if you're just not being yourself. If you follow your function order then it's safe to say that you are maturing when you reach Fe. However....if you just jump to Fe without using it to support your Ti then I'd say it's not being yourself. But with such a subjective matter it's hard to tell without a lot of analyzing ....behavior...tone of voice.....reactions....moood.....blah blah blah


----------

